# Sketchup Question: Compound Curves for Table Legs?



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Guess what? I forgot how to do this. Just trying to make some feet for a box. You can see from the two views in the Sketchup picture below what the problem is. I tried cutting away one side using the push/pull tool, but the second side bumped into the curved (sloping) surface that was created in the first cut. The lower picture shows the kind of thing I'm trying to do. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jfry (Jul 5, 2010)

hold down ctrl with the push pull and it should pass through
It should display a + sign, then do the pull
You will have to erase a few things…


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks jfry & DaveR… I could not get jefry's to work. I did get Dave's to work but should have also asked how to do the back. I've been getting some real strange shapes. I'm trying to use the follow me tool on this too.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey! I got it! After watching the animation about 50 times, but I got it! Very cool. How the heck did you figure that out? Thanks. It is great learning from the Master. Now all I have to do is figure out how to make these thinks in wood.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not complaining.  I just had to pay attention to the details to see the logic of the process. It is like lifting the curtain on a magician to see how they do the illusion. You technique (solution) is really interesting and could likely be used on many other problems.

I've read or looked at your articles on Finewoodworking. They are as informative as they are impressive. Do you plan to post this on your FineWoodworking Blog? Dave… many thanks for all your help.


----------

